# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  LINEAR 4CX1500

## SV8AWD

ΕΧΕΙ  ΚΑΝΕΙΣ  ΠΑΙΔΙΑ  ΝΑ  ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ  ΚΑΝΕΝΑ  ΣΧΕΔΙΟ  ΜΕ  4CX1500  ΓΙ  LINEAR  HF  ΕΠΕΣΕ  ΣΤΑ  ΧΕΡΙΑ  ΜΟΥ  ΕΝΑ  HARRIS  RF-110A  ΜΕ  ΔΥΟ  ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ  ΚΑΙ  ΘΕΛΩ  ΝΑ  ΤΙΣ  ΒΓΑΛΩ  ΕΙΤΕ  ΜΕ  ΓΕΙΩΜΕΝΑ  ΠΛΕΓΜΑΤΑ  ΜΕ  ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ  ΑΠΟ  ΚΑΘΟΔΟ  ΕΙΤΕ  ΑΠΟ  ΟΔΗΓΟ  ΓΙΑΤΙ  ΔΕΝ  ΒΡΗΚΑ  ΤΟ  ΔΙΚΟ  ΤΟΥ  ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ  ΑΝ  ΜΠΟΡΕΙ  ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ  ΝΑ  ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ.
ΘΑ  ΗΘΕΛΑ  ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ  ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΙΕΣ  ΓΙΑΤΙ  ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΝ  ΠΟΛΛΑ  ΣΧΕΔΙΑ  ΣΤΟ  ΔΙΚΤΥΟ  ΑΛΛΑ  ΤΑ  ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ  ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΑΣΑΦΗ  ΣΕ  ΠΟΛΛΑ  ΣΗΜΕΙΑ
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  ΕΚ  ΤΩΝ  ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ

----------


## ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΘΡΑΚΗΣ

> ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΜΕ 4CX1500 ΓΙ LINEAR HF ΕΠΕΣΕ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ HARRIS RF-110A ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΓΕΙΩΜΕΝΑ ΠΛΕΓΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΟΔΟ ΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΟΔΗΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ.
> ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΑΦΗ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ



ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ....http://www.kk5dr.com/ampbuilders.htm ΜΗΠΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΔΩ κοιτα και εδω δημητρηhttp://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=13193

----------


## GREG

σχεδιο με 4χ1000 linear μηπως...?????

με εδιαφερει λεπτομερες σχεδιο linear μεσαιων -βραχεων
οχι τροφοδοτικου...εαν καποιος τοχει φτιαξει.....

----------


## tzitzikas

> σχεδιο με 4χ1000 linear μηπως...?????
> 
> με εδιαφερει λεπτομερες σχεδιο linear μεσαιων -βραχεων
> οχι τροφοδοτικου...εαν καποιος τοχει φτιαξει.....



http://tzitzikas.site90.net/files/tr...final-tube.jpg
δεν το εχω φτιαξει.

----------


## djsadim

> http://tzitzikas.site90.net/files/tr...final-tube.jpg
> δεν το εχω φτιαξει.



 νομιζω πως ειναι διαφορετικες λαμπες η 4-1000 ειναι γυαλινη ενω η 4Χ1000 ειναι κεραμικη!!!

----------


## gf

H 4CX1000 ειναι κεραμικη http://www.cpii.com/product.cfm/9/22/213
Η 4-1000 ειναι γυαλινη http://www.qsl.net/nt8n/project.htm

----------


## GREG

Με ενδιαφερουν σχεδια εισοδου μονο
για τριοδες και πεντοδες 
εισοδος και κυκλομα ptt
εαν εχει καποιος please....................

----------


## sacis



----------

